# Frozen Lobsters Brought Back To Life



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 30, 2004)

> Call it cryonics for crustaceans. A Connecticut company says its frozen lobsters sometimes come back to life when thawed.


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/gate/archive/2004/03/18/frozenlobster.DTL


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 30, 2004)

Good ol' lobsters!

Actually, it's great to see cryogenics in the news again. At one point is was nothing more than a sci-fi hype concept - cryogenic freezing of our bodies to be thawed to life in future. Then came the medical side, of how people exposed to sub-zero conditions for hours under the right conditions could survive with the body entering an extreme state of "near death" from which the person could be recovered from. Bit of a movement away to lobsters, though.


----------

